# New Bow for 9y/o



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have some questions. My son is turning 9 tomorrow. He wants to start shooting a bow. I shoot and hunt and he has been interested for a while now. Thats what he wants for his Bday. I could not be happier. This will keep him in the yard with me shooting and off the dang video games. He is kinda scrawny right now, and not sure when he will start putting on some muscle. Super smart and understands things well beyond his age. 

I will take him to Triple Edge Archery in Dayton to get him measured and fitted correctly. Any sggestions on a youth bow? I want a good compound not the cheap walmart shat. Want something that isnt crazy expensive until I make sure he is in it for the long haul. It will be a few years until he starts hunting unless he impresses me enough and can draw a bow that can kill a pig. We will start on pigs until I am confident he can make a clean kill then we will go after a deer. I wont feel as bad if we lose a pig. Any other pointers except practice x100000?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://missionarchery.com/product/craze/
I always suggest mission craze or riot. I have been very pleased with our craze. Sounds like you have everything else under control. Practice correct form, not just practice.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

devil1824 said:


> http://missionarchery.com/product/craze/
> I always suggest mission craze or riot. I have been very pleased with our craze. Sounds like you have everything else under control. Practice correct form, not just practice.


Yes sir will practice form for sure. Ive shot since 11 and hunted since 13 years. Talked about getting a new rifle and he balked at that idea. Wanted a bow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good deal, getting him into it at an early age will continue the family traditions; Way back I remember my first lethal bow was a lime green fiberlass/composite long bow...lol!!

Boy how times have changed.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought mine a bow from Gander mountain. It was in the 200 dollar range but, it was adjustable to 35lbs and had an adjustable draw length.
I think he may have outgrown it in the last few months. If you are in the market for a used bow. I would have to check his measurements though.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I am stopping by to let him shoot the Mission Craze and Hoyt Ignite today. I have it narrowed down to these two models. Very cool little bows.


----------



## jerrybbc (Sep 9, 2013)

look at the Diamond atomic I got that one for my boy last September on his 9th b-day from Gander he loves it 
http://www.diamondarchery.com/#/productBreakdown?r=products_products&i=40


----------



## Pig Whisperer (Jun 30, 2007)

Might also look at the Diamond Infinite Edge. Used to sell a lot to parents for their kids when I worked at Academy. The draw length adjusts from 13"-30" and the draw weight adjusts from 5#-70#. It's a decent bow with quite a bit of longevity. Being a Hoyt guy myself, I'm definitely a fan of the Ignite. I think the main difference besides the slight differences in poundage and draw length is that the Hoyt has an extra inch of brace height. Infinite Edge retails for around $350.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/diamond-infinite-edge-compound-bow/pid-747460


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

Pig Whisperer said:


> Might also look at the Diamond Infinite Edge. Used to sell a lot to parents for their kids when I worked at Academy. The draw length adjusts from 13"-30" and the draw weight adjusts from 5#-70#. It's a decent bow with quite a bit of longevity. Being a Hoyt guy myself, I'm definitely a fan of the Ignite. I think the main difference besides the slight differences in poundage and draw length is that the Hoyt has an extra inch of brace height. Infinite Edge retails for around $350.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/diamond-infinite-edge-compound-bow/pid-747460


I second the infinite edge. 
When my son was younger, diamond had a bow called the "Diamond Edge". The limbs could be upgraded in increments of ten pounds for a small fee of $50 per upgrade. Kept you from buying a new bow every few years - kids grow quickly once they hit their teenage years. It was a great bow until he finally decided to upgrade to a Hoyt bow. 
Diamond has upped the game by making the bow poundage adjustable from 5-70#'s, and draw length is adjustable from 13-30". This means you no longer have to upgrade the bow to accommodate a growing child. Just make changes to the draw length and limbs, readjust your sights, and possibly some longer arrows and you are good to go. 
One thing I did was to get rid of the whisker biscuit - If you hunt deer, that is a sure way to get busted! 
If you do decide to upgrade to a different bow, or your kid no longer decides that is what they want to do, you can make some of your money back by selling the bow.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Diamond Infinite Edge! He can shoot it now and for years to come when he is bigger.


----------

